# Suggestion wanted for Enclosure doors



## KingSirloin (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm modifying a 6ft entertainment unit into an enclosure and have built a frame to fit sliding glass doors. I'm undecided whether to use 4 doors; 2 either side of the central divider, or remove the divider and have 2 large doors, providing better access and viewing.

My only concern with large doors is the breakable risk. The plastic track will only accomodate 5mm thick glass. Two large doors would be 860mm x 510mm, whereas 4 smaller doors would be 430mm x 510mm each "with two locks to look at too".

I could always remove the smaller doors for cleaning and access, but there would also be 3 interruptions to look at..ie; two door overlaps with locks and the central divider rather than just one overlap with a large viewing area.


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 6, 2009)

by leaving the center bar in it would not sag in the middle. it may not tho i dunno how sturdy the structure is


----------



## tenacres1100 (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO i'd get rid of the middle and go with 2 doors, you could try and get the sliders that have ballbearing in them from a shopfitter


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 6, 2009)

The frame will probably be screwed to the cabinet anyway, so there's no problem with sag. 

I'm not exactly keeping any large albino burmese pythons in there either, but it will be home to a bredli throughout its life.

I'm sort of leaning towards removing the divider for a more open viewing appearance.


----------



## brigo (Jul 6, 2009)

Id say 2 big doors for viewing, im in the process of making 2 doors for my 8ft enclosure lol


----------



## tonesanlainie (Jul 6, 2009)

I have done something similar and used 5mm float glass, raduis corners and polished edges in the size of 860 x 412 using plastic track. I would say it is very usable, however there is a reasonable amount of friction to the glass sliding. I keep a 6ft water in this enclosure and have no issue with him forcing the glass so 5mm should be fine. Although I would ensure it is above waist height if possible so knee's and alike are away from it.

Cheers


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 6, 2009)

Thankyou all for your feedback. I'll remove the divider and go for 2 large doors.


----------



## MrMertens (Jul 6, 2009)

How about perspex, wont break that


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 6, 2009)

MrMertens said:


> How about perspex, wont break that


 
There's and idea! And it won't be as heavy as glass thereby not causing as much friction in the plastic track. Just have to be careful of scratches.


----------



## brigo (Jul 6, 2009)

Im in the middle of building a couple enclosures, wouldnt mind using perspex either, depeding on how much it is etc..but id rather glass if their prices arent too much different.


----------



## Troyster (Jul 6, 2009)

Use 6mm Glass,after chasing around trying to find 6mm tracks recently i finally managed to come across a company that makes it called Icon plastics.I special ordered it through Bunnings in a pack consisting of a top and bottom runner and it came in a 1.8meter length.


----------



## hurcorh (Dec 16, 2010)

plexiglass in my point of view is great for snakes. you dont need to worry about scratching as much due to the lack of claws 
but with large pieces it can flex. to fix this, on an old enclosure i made for a mate with a large front, i put an aluminium strip from top to bottom on both ends of each piece. looked pretty good as it was polished nicely and made it much stronger. if that makes sense....


----------



## zuesowns (Dec 16, 2010)

KingSirloin said:


> There's and idea! And it won't be as heavy as glass thereby not causing as much friction in the plastic track. Just have to be careful of scratches.


 
I wonder if you could use some protective film to put on it (similar to cell phone protectors) invisibleSHIELD | iPod Cases, Screen Protectors, Covers, Shields, Skins, Invisible Shield - I use this on my iphone and it works great, I wonder if they allow you to by customised lengths.


----------



## montyr6 (Dec 19, 2010)

i used 5mm plexi glass on both of my enclosures because its easier to attach to a wooden frame. its a bit cheaper too, im pretty sure glass holds the warmth in better then plexiglass tho.


----------



## damian83 (Dec 19, 2010)

KingSirloin said:


> There's and idea! And it won't be as heavy as glass thereby not causing as much friction in the plastic track. Just have to be careful of scratches.




it wont break but will bend more and you wouldnt want it to bend them and get out between the doors, the glass might cost bout a hundred bucks or so, if your now worried about new or good 2nd hand glass you could go to a 2nd hand demolitions and get old windows and just get someone to cut them to size cheap if thats a better option
im on the way to rebuilding an old timber dresser to have 2 doors horizontal in timber frames now instead of tracks, i have them on a small enclosure and without finger holes or handles they can be a pain


----------

